# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: installshield

## matiye

با سلام
وقتی setup را با installshield2009 می سازم.پیغامی به من می دهد و وقتی آن را ok میکنم. setupبسته می شود.
عکس آن را می گذارم.ممنون می شم کسی کمکم کند.
Untitled.jpg

----------


## WOLF21

سلام 
مشکلت در نحوه ایجاد setup هست که یه فالی رو پاک کردی با دقت انجام بدی مشکلت حل میشه موفق باشی سوال بود در خدمتم.

----------

